# Pizza



## Aoide (Apr 2, 2006)

Not my normal subject matter, but I needed the shot for the Brookston Photo Hunt.  A delicious assignment!


----------



## Fate (Apr 2, 2006)

maaaan i could really for a pizza right now  nice shot


----------



## Aoide (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, I need to stop looking at the photo or I might order another one!


----------



## Alison (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Aoide (Apr 2, 2006)

Haha... Alison.  Hungry?


----------



## kemplefan (Apr 3, 2006)

nice shot just pleas tell me that is not form a national chain


----------



## Calliope (Apr 3, 2006)

OMG....  yummm!  Nice shot!


----------



## Aoide (Apr 3, 2006)

kemplefan said:
			
		

> nice shot just pleas tell me that is not form a national chain



Oops... sorry to disappoint.  It's from the Hut.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 5, 2006)

that looks soooo good... i'm with alison...


----------

